

Amazing Lisp Books living again in Clojure - mjakl
http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/07/13/amazing-lisp-books-living-again-in-clojure/

======
biesnecker
This is a fantastic collection. Though it's more or less been rectified now,
one of the problems I had starting with Clojure (which was also my first Lisp)
was the lack of good documentation, and my inability to convert documentation
that was for another flavor of Lisp into meaning Clojure code.

Kid's these days have it so good ;-)

------
IgorP
Looks like a new version of this one is coming out in February:
[http://www.amazon.com/Common-LISP-Introduction-Symbolic-
Comp...](http://www.amazon.com/Common-LISP-Introduction-Symbolic-
Computation/dp/0486498204/?_encoding=UTF8&s=books&keywords=Lisp&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1357251509&camp=1789&sr=1-2&creative=9325)

